# Gulp peeler crabs



## Boulder

Are the gulp peeler crabs any good? I bought a bucket with the crabs and the shrimp a while ago. Everyone talks about the shrimp, but not the crabs. If so, how do you rig and fish them? By the way, this is my first post on the forum. This is the best website I have found in a long time. Thanks to everyone for all the information.


----------



## 60hertz

I rig them w/ a weighted worm hook - the kind w/ the offset. I'll see if I can find a picture, but I go into the crab on the body, through the crab, then put the hook back through the body. The weight hangs underneath the crab and it is rigged "weedless."



I've had no success with them though.


----------



## dsar592

I used to throw them out on a surf rod. I have never caught anything on them.


----------



## cheeseman3

I have heard of them working in other areas but nowhere around here. I have never even bothered to try them.


----------



## fred

I bought one pack and I'll never buy another. The pinfish and croakers eat the legs off them and then nothing else in interested.

I do use the shrimp.


----------



## Snookn42

I bout them for fishing Permit off egmont key (tampa) got nothing. I still have the dumb things... I presume them to be worthless


----------



## Brad King

I've only ever had luck with them when sight fishing reds. They're kinda clunky and goofy looking in the water to use when blind casting. Spot a red, toss near him and dead stick. If the reds are in feeding mode 8 out of10 times he will find it and eat it!!


----------



## flats stalker

i have tried them,they suck.the shrimp and cut bait work well but those suck.


----------



## Snookn42

how do you fish that cut bait stuff? Do you use big chunks, different shapes?


----------



## JoeZ

The best application around here, as Brad said, is sight fishing with them for redfish in the flats. It works. It works well. It works even better if you know how to cast them without making a huge splash which just takes a little practice.

They also work on sheepshead but not well. It took me two years to get one to bite but once you figure out what they want, it gets easier.


----------



## Brad King

> *JoeZ (9/11/2009)*The best application around here, as Brad said, is sight fishing with them for redfish in the flats. It works. It works well. It works even better if you know how to cast them without making a huge splash which just takes a little practice.
> 
> They also work on sheepshead but not well. It took me two years to get one to bite but once you figure out what they want, it gets easier.




I think Eric actually has an awesome way of riggin' them doen't he Joe


----------



## JoeZ

> *Brad K (9/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (9/11/2009)*The best application around here, as Brad said, is sight fishing with them for redfish in the flats. It works. It works well. It works even better if you know how to cast them without making a huge splash which just takes a little practice.
> 
> They also work on sheepshead but not well. It took me two years to get one to bite but once you figure out what they want, it gets easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eric actually has an awesome way of riggin' them doen't he Joe
Click to expand...

It's the best. Very little entry splash, lands upright 90% of the time. Put it within 10 feet of a red and you should hook up.

I'll dig some out and try to repost pictures of the way he does it.


----------



## Tyler Windham

Back when I worked at Academy, Someone came in and said they were using them on a Carolina Rig at Garcon Point Bridge to catch Reds... They failed to mention which hook was used though...


----------



## oceansbreeze

A week ago I wrote Nissa Lundquist [email protected]at customer service for Berkley, and told her about the Peeler Crabs. And ask if there was some trick in using them for the best results, since I have never had a bite with them. And enclosed a picture of my bucket and peeler crabs.

Here the response I got back:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us regarding your recent experience using one of our products. We always appreciate hearing from avid fishermen concerning the quality and performance of our products.

Gulp! does disperse scent much more effectively than Power Bait. The Gulp! has been tested extensively in all places and conditions. It has out fished live bait, time and again. If scent attraction is the key factor on any given day or species, then Gulp! should win, all other factors being equal.

Gulp! is a water based bait that will dry out like a live bait does. When not being used, it needs to be kept in a sealed bag. The Gulp! will melt if left in the sun or exposed to high temperatures.


----------



## Chris V

I guess thats the automated response. I've never used them and probably never will, but then again I don't ever use gulp. I don't see why they wouldn't work. 

When the FLW redfish guys would come to O.B. a lot of them would stop by. Quite a few of them bought the Gulp crabs so I'm assuming they work well for at least something


----------



## fishn4real

I have actually caught a Redfish using a peeler crab. I had it rigged on a Carolina rig, # 3 blood circle hook. But that was over a year ago, and I still have most of the package of crabs left. Of all the Gulps in the tackle box, I have the most success on the new penny Shrimp, 2 and 3 inch size.

And Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## choppedliver

> *fred (8/30/2009)*I bought one pack and I'll never buy another. The pinfish and croakers eat the legs off them and then nothing else in interested.
> 
> I do use the shrimp.


+1

I was going to say the same thing. Pinfish will make it look like a hockey puck then it's useless.


----------



## dailysaw

try this one. just what you are looking for.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic224337-14-1.aspx?Highlight=gulp+crab

i guess eric removed all of his posts. thats a shame. lots of good info lost.


----------

